# Haunt & Prop Security - How do you protect your displays?



## trexmgd

Whether it's our time or our money (or both), many of us end up with a lot invested in our displays.

As we all get bigger and better props, what do you do to protect them from theft and vandalism?

I know the simple answer is to pull everything in, but I'm wondering if anyone has gone hi-tec.


----------



## Eric Striffler

We actually have LOTS of security guards in our haunt.
We have at least two patrolling the woods each night that it's open,
and one or two at each house, and some in between to make sure there's no bad stuff going on haha. AlLso we have some at the entrance and where you buy tix and wait on line and buy food and all that.
When it's not going on though, there's only people there during the day. One guy lives on the property so I guess he'd hear if something was going on.
Otherwise I don't think there's much of a problem because it's scary as HELL after dark with no lights on. NO ONE would go in haha.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

I have a chicken wire fence around my display, sensor lights and a carma


----------



## ScareShack

This is our security measure.
1. Sign posted vid. survillance in effect.
2. video camera running after hours.
3. Spots turned on at night, yes annoys neighbors but its only for a few weeks.
all props are wired down with mech. wire, u can try and grab one but u aint leaving with it.
4. almost whole display is fenced in behind cementery fence.
as for high tech, we just use the vid. camera, but no prob. last year. we are adding though a pri to trigger a ligh and sound for after hours to go off if anyone enters.
Im a strong beliver in.if they want it, they will take it, so never underestimate.


----------



## slimy

I stay up all night looking pissed off and holding a baseball bat.


----------



## wormyt

Ive had my yard set up for over a week now. Have security cameras in place and a tombstone sign by the road that reads....

The Spirits of halloween are watching you and so are our video cameras from four different angles....So SMILE!!!!!! I set this sign by the road . I have four different tvs with vhs so we record the yard when we go to bed or leave at night.


----------



## Eric Striffler

slimy said:


> I stay up all night looking pissed off and holding a baseball bat.


LMAO
That's the funniest thing to picture XD


----------



## JohnnyL

Anyone know of a good place to buy a cheap video camera or two? One that a dummy can use.

I did have a gargoyle stolen last year, but that's the only time anything has been taken for 13 years from our home. It was on a post 1 foot from the street though. This year they'll be secured onto the columns.


----------



## trexmgd

Anyone try any sort of alarm system? Like the portable (battery powered) ones you can hang on a door handle and go off when grounded (someone touching it) or by motion?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

trexmgd said:


> Anyone try any sort of alarm system? Like the portable (battery powered) ones you can hang on a door handle and go off when grounded (someone touching it) or by motion?


That's a great idea!
Never thought of that!

This year I plan on putting up some motion sensor lights so if somebody enters the yard, two bright lights will shine in their face...
I'm hoping that will make them think twice...
But not make it easier for them by lighting up their selection of props!

We haven't had anything stolen or anything...
*Knock on wood*
So I'm pretty relaxed about stuff like this...
.


----------



## Paranormal Media

Wal-mart has a couple very good security systems and they are CHEAP, also try ebay alot of people sell that stuff on there cheap.


----------



## Cassie7

We haven't had any problems (knock on wood). We have very enthusiastic neighbors that await our display every year so they keep a close watch on our yard and immediately jump on anyone that looks suspicious.

Also, we involve the older kids in the neighborhood. They love to help build and set up the haunt. They really enjoy having an inside/behind the scenes view of things and are even active in planning/ideas. (it's wise to be on their good side  )

Plus, we only put up the really big props early and it would take several people with screwdrivers, wrenches and a pickup truck to steal any of them. The weekend leading up to the big night is when we do the majority of decorating. Then Halloween afternoon, the animated props and inflatables go out (while we do this, we get our yearly meet and greet with the neighbors who always have cameras and tons of questions).


----------



## Paranormal Media

Yeah, I have never had a problem neither. I live in a wonderful neighborhood with great people whom are just as happy about it as I am. Although, I do not put out any of the high end stuff until the day of just because some group of kids or some ass driving around might deside they want my props even more then me and take them or tear them up. Which Im sure does happen. And when we did a "pro" haunt our location every year was right across from a factory that had 24 hours security, and they did a patrol every hour, and they went in front and down beside our location, so that was very handy and FREE( best part) and we never had any problems.


----------



## widowsbluff

I have only had a couple of heads stolen. Most of the teens in our neighborhood are former students of mine which I think helps cut down on any theft, however I get very little sleep on Friday and Saturday nights while the display is up, the weekend seems to be primetime for theft. Anybody use motion sensor lights?


----------



## Richie

JohnnyL said:


> Anyone know of a good place to buy a cheap video camera or two? One that a dummy can use.


Johnny,

This is the deal I came across. You can read my thread at the link below. Others in this forum have also purchased them after I posted about them. I'm hoping they'll be as satisfied with them as I am.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7915


----------



## frstvamp1r

I have everything designed in a way where I set up my Haunt and Tear down in one night...so would-be "meanie-heads" don't have enough time to take anything.


----------



## trexmgd

frstvamp1r said:


> I have everything designed in a way where I set up my Haunt and Tear down in one night...so would-be "meanie-heads" don't have enough time to take anything.


That's what I used to do in the past. But now with all my stuff and the fact that I'd like _some_ of it shown for more than 4 hours, I'm looking for a way to protect it.


----------



## AzKittie74

I am setting up motion sensors (if you brake the beam it sounds off) in hopes that it scares them off before they get to my stuff. but I will only have a graveyard out front so if the punks steal my tombstones I can remake more. but I have had alot of crazy things happen in my front yard lately so I will be watching this thread for some options. we live on Holiday Shores a very high prices area that Californians use as vacation homes and not alot of crime in this area but some JERKS have been thru my yard and broken all of my planters and yard decor, and my 15 yrs old daughters 1st car is a cute lil convertible and some JERK busted out the passenger window, nice huh. just goes to show no matter where you live or how nice the area, you are not safe from JERKS! 
Even with cameras your not sure to get the JERK that runs off with the prop you worked a whole week on, and if you do you might not get it back.
So I am at a loss, I also want my graveyard up for awhile but don't see it happening and if I do set up now I'll only use the stuff that I can replace easily so it won't be that nice. UGH!!


----------



## meestercranky

I built the PVC Special fence which encloses the yard and keeps people from wandering up to take things, and the whole fence has grapvine woven through it, and each piece is lashed together with pull ties and tied at the feet. You couldnt really pull it apart even without making quite a production out of it and even my crows are lashed down with pull ties... so really.. no security. Eveyone seems to repect it but my neighbors for some reason have had inflatable props and other things stolen or vandalized from right off their porch!

I do have a lit archway at the entrance and exit and built two additional hunks of fence to act as "gates" inside the arches, to keep curious doggies out before showtime.


----------



## CraigInPA

Cemetary fence around everything. Motion sensing white flood lamps in the trees. Dog who likes to bark at strangers sleeping on the porch. Busy road, around the corner from the police station. Wire around the light and moveable stuff, stakes on the larger items. I've never had anything "walk" at halloween. 

Personally, I think the combination of live dog and flood lights is the biggest deterrent. No one is going to mess with a 110 pound dog to steal a $10 prop.


----------



## trexmgd

Yeah, half of the worry is theft, the rest is the threat of vandalism.


----------



## Nancj

I had some of my nice props stolen a couple of years ago, I cried and cried and cried. then I went I a mad search for them, No luck. since then I've made homemade props and have put those out. No one has stolen those. now I'm just a little offended.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Don't take it as a slam Nancj. Perhaps the kids who stole your other props have grown up or moved away. People might not want to steal homemade props because if they display them outside they'll give themselves away as the thieves.


----------



## edwood saucer

Actually Nancj - I got a kick out of your post and your offended comment.

For what it is worth - our are out for one night only - and I'm out with them the entire time. While we live in a low crime area - we have our share of preteens out testing their boundries. Heck - I was a kid once and remember being obnoxious. Our neighborhood kids know we build them and I think we're safe from them.

But who knows - its a calculated risk regardless of what you do.


----------



## Nancj

Thanks hauntiholik you've just bandage my bleeding wound


----------



## Nancj

edwood saucer said:


> Actually Nancj - I got a kick out of your post and your offended comment.
> 
> For what it is worth - our are out for one night only - and I'm out with them the entire time. While we live in a low crime area - we have our share of preteens out testing their boundries. Heck - I was a kid once and remember being obnoxious. Our neighborhood kids know we build them and I think we're safe from them.
> 
> But who knows - its a calculated risk regardless of what you do.


Ya, we put out our nicer stuff only on Halloween also, and my husband stays out there all night with a killer axe (maybe that has something to do with it )


----------



## cqedens137

CraigInPA said:


> Personally, I think the combination of live dog and flood lights is the biggest deterrent. No one is going to mess with a 110 pound dog to steal a $10 prop.


i would have to agree. my security has consisted of 3-100 pounders in the past. unfortunatly we will be trying the 16 pound jack russell this year.


----------



## trexmgd

cqedens137 said:


> i would have to agree. my security has consisted of 3-100 pounders in the past. unfortunatly we will be trying the 16 pound jack russell this year.


Maybe you'll be lucky and they'll just steal the jack russell.

j/k


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

It's always a concern. Our yard haunt is pretty vulnerable. We put a lot in the front yard and it's not exactly secure. Someone could tear us up or steal stuff with relative ease. Fortunately, we've never had an issue, and we've been at this seven or eight years now. But every year I worry. One thing I do is leave our display lights on until about 2 a.m. Drives me a little nuts since they cast a red hue all over our room, and it burns a lot of electricity, but I think when stuff is lit up it's a little harder to steal or tear up. I just make sure our loud props turn off at 11. Most of our stuff is homemade and carries our Sweeney brand, so it would be a little hard to actually use. Maybe that's part of it, too. Still, first thing I do every morning is look out my window to see if anything happened. We also have a couple of night owl neighbors who help. I, too, think our dog helped. Unfortunately, it's really probably a matter of when and not if. The key is NOT to let it get to you. I remember being a kid and not thinking a thing about how my stupid stunts might make someone else feel.


----------



## mgrmax

I remember a few years back I had a nice cemetary set up in the front yard and woke up one morning to find someone had taken it all! Tombstones, dummies, you name it LOL.


----------



## Nancj

uhg, that just brought back memories. has anyone ever tried setting up booby traps? that'll teach those little grave robbers! hehe j/k


----------



## michael myers

Of course, who needs security when you have the local police dept. taking down your props faster than you can get them put up...

I had the local pd stop by my house this afternoon and knock on the door. My stepson answered, and was handed the noose rope from our gallows after taking it down himself. This a%$%ole then proceeds to tell my boy that we will have to fininsh taking the gallows down and move it into the backyard until Halloween night, because a black woman called and complained that our set up was racist. Can you believe that? 
For picture reference, its the only gallows in my online album in my sig line. We did not have the skeleton in the noose yet, for theft reasons and the fact that the "kicking guy" will be taking its place this year and I didn't want all of those pneumatic parts out in the weather as of yet, until I come up with something to cover him...
Please bear in mind that this is the same prop that I have had in my display for the last 2 years. 

I guess that if they can't steal it or destroy it, then it offends them...

mods, this may not belong in here, so please move if necessary.


----------



## Darkside

Well, we knew that would happen to someone. After all everone needs something to be offended by, huh.

Most of my good stuff that I worry most about is on wheels and makes nightly trips back up into the garage every night around 11. As for the rest, I go ahead and put out the really heavy and cumbersome stuff and the things I don't think even evil little teens would be interested in; then put out the good stuff a night or 2 before the 31st. I am exploring my options for a cheap system that will sound when someone enters the yard.


----------



## Nancj

Hey MM does the police even have any right to ask you to take it down. after all it is on your property and as long as it doesn't cause physical harm to anyone you should be able to display what you want. Oh and also its October-HELLOOOO. unless the police are going to make everone take down their props they have no right to ask you to take yours down!
My hubby is a police officer Im going to ask him when he gets home tonight.
that just makes my blood boil. sorry to here about that.


----------



## joker

That stinks MM...like Nancj said I don't think they have the authority to make you take it down, much less taking it down themselves, but.....you kinda have to pick your battles. Too bad other people's ignorances cause so much problem in the world.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hmmmmmm...if one seems willing to battle it, I bet they'd win...it all depends if you have the tome, moola, and how many enimies you'd make along the way. Of course, my wife calls me a rebel without a cause, so what do I know? LOL


----------



## stittsvillehaunt

Knock wood for me too. Running the Haunt for 8 years now (this year is our 9th year). For the past four years we have been running it for the first two weeks leading up to Halloween so we are very exposed.

What I do for the Graveyard on the lawn are;

- Security Cameras.
- Fully fenced in on the front.
- Signage warning about the cameras.
- Steel cable through the pneumatic props.
- Tarps over all the pneumatic props during the day.

This year I will have constant lighting and motion sensor lighting on the Graveyard for night time security and a webcam being recorded for daytime. I will also put extra chickenwire fencing at the back and other accessable areas.

Never can be too safe.

Happy Haunting...


----------



## Eric Striffler

michael myers said:


> Of course, who needs security when you have the local police dept. taking down your props faster than you can get them put up...
> 
> I had the local pd stop by my house this afternoon and knock on the door. My stepson answered, and was handed the noose rope from our gallows after taking it down himself. This a%$%ole then proceeds to tell my boy that we will have to fininsh taking the gallows down and move it into the backyard until Halloween night, because a black woman called and complained that our set up was racist. Can you believe that?
> For picture reference, its the only gallows in my online album in my sig line. We did not have the skeleton in the noose yet, for theft reasons and the fact that the "kicking guy" will be taking its place this year and I didn't want all of those pneumatic parts out in the weather as of yet, until I come up with something to cover him...
> Please bear in mind that this is the same prop that I have had in my display for the last 2 years.
> 
> I guess that if they can't steal it or destroy it, then it offends them...
> 
> mods, this may not belong in here, so please move if necessary.


That's ridiculous and hilarious at the same time.
I would fight that.
What an idiot woman.
White or black, anyone who says that is a MORON.


----------



## cqedens137

trexmgd said:


> Maybe you'll be lucky and they'll just steal the jack russell.
> 
> j/k


i hope not my girlfriend will bury me with all my hauntings in the yard and mark it with some cheap/stolen foam head stone.



michael myers said:


> Of course, who needs security when you have the local police dept. taking down your props faster than you can get them put up...
> 
> I had the local pd stop by my house this afternoon and knock on the door. My stepson answered, and was handed the noose rope from our gallows after taking it down himself. This a%$%ole then proceeds to tell my boy that we will have to fininsh taking the gallows down and move it into the backyard until Halloween night, because a black woman called and complained that our set up was racist. Can you believe that?
> For picture reference, its the only gallows in my online album in my sig line. We did not have the skeleton in the noose yet, for theft reasons and the fact that the "kicking guy" will be taking its place this year and I didn't want all of those pneumatic parts out in the weather as of yet, until I come up with something to cover him...
> Please bear in mind that this is the same prop that I have had in my display for the last 2 years.
> 
> I guess that if they can't steal it or destroy it, then it offends them...
> 
> mods, this may not belong in here, so please move if necessary.


i would get in touch with your local police dept and check with them. it amazes me what people find offensive these days.


----------



## Spookkid

michael myers said:


> Of course, who needs security when you have the local police dept. taking down your props faster than you can get them put up...
> 
> I had the local pd stop by my house this afternoon and knock on the door. My stepson answered, and was handed the noose rope from our gallows after taking it down himself. This a%$%ole then proceeds to tell my boy that we will have to fininsh taking the gallows down and move it into the backyard until Halloween night, because a black woman called and complained that our set up was racist. Can you believe that?
> For picture reference, its the only gallows in my online album in my sig line. We did not have the skeleton in the noose yet, for theft reasons and the fact that the "kicking guy" will be taking its place this year and I didn't want all of those pneumatic parts out in the weather as of yet, until I come up with something to cover him...
> Please bear in mind that this is the same prop that I have had in my display for the last 2 years.
> 
> I guess that if they can't steal it or destroy it, then it offends them...
> 
> mods, this may not belong in here, so please move if necessary.


If you know who it was, just pour fake blood all over her porch during the night, she wont know who it was.


----------



## michael myers

I do have an update on the situation. You can read in the Halloween section (right above this thread) so I don't continue to hijack this particular discussion on prop security. :jol:


----------

